# Persian: شلنگ



## CyrusSH

که چون فواره هر چند آب‌گردی در شلنگ آیی

I actually want to know what شلنگ means in this poem by Bidel Dehlavi:

گنجور » بیدل دهلوی » غزلیات » غزل شمارهٔ ۲۸۱۶


----------



## fkooshesh

refers to a kind of pipe which is flexible
http://niniweblog.com/upl/nozhajooni/13726836267.jpg


----------



## CyrusSH

fkooshesh said:


> refers to a kind of pipe which is flexible
> http://niniweblog.com/upl/nozhajooni/13726836267.jpg



A modern loanword from Russian in a 350 years old poem?!!


----------



## desi4life

Here are the definitions provided by Steingass, which don't seem to make sense in the context of the poem though.

شلنگ _shalang, shiling,_ The thigh; the distance between the two feet; exercises made by runners previous to a journey or race of importance;--_shalang zadan,_ To perform such exercises.


----------



## CyrusSH

It is a strange word, according to dehkhoda dictionary about شلنگ تخته: معنی شلنگ تخته | لغت‌نامه دهخدا

 در عرف عام بمعنی بالا و پایین جستن و رقص بیقاعده و حرکات مستانه و غیر عادی کردن بکار می رود.

But it is not clear what شلنگ means in relation to تخته (board).

I think it relates to شلاق (whip, lash): شلاق - Wiktionary

 Akin to Persian شلخت‏ (šalaxt, “kick”), Persian لخت‏ (laxt, “club”), from Proto-Indo-European *slak- (“to hit, strike, throw”).Noun


----------



## PersoLatin

There is a Persian شلنگ which relates to strides/long steps (لنگ/leng), and of course one that means _hose which _is a loan. The former is used with various Persian verbs, it basically refers to taking long strides during sport activities etc. or it can be used to mockingly describe a person's walking style. (reminds me of the Ministry of Silly Walks sketch by Monty Python)

*شلنگ تخته* . [ ش َ ل َ / ش ِ ل ِ / ل َ ت َ ت َ / ت ِ ] (اِ مرکب ) (اصطلاح ورزشی ) قسمی از مشق کشتی گیری . (ناظم الاطباء). اصلاً نوعی حرکت ورزشی در زورخانه بوده است که به ترتیب خاص بر* روی تخته ای که بدین منظور ساخته شده بوده* ، شلنگ می انداخته اند. اما ...

*تخته شلنگ* . [ ت َ ت َ / ت ِ ش َ/ ش ِ ل َ ] (اِ مرکب ) ورزش کشتی گیران است که هفت هشت تخته به دیوار قائم کرده و زنگها بسته بوضع معهود بر آن شلنگ زنند. (غیاث اللغات ). تخته شلنگ زدن ، شلنگ تخته زدن ؛ نوعی از ریاضت کشتی گیران و آن چنانست که تخته را به د

The question is what it means in the poem, since 'water' is mentioned, _hose _could be the meaning but I don't fully get the poem, so I can't be sure. The _hose_ sense is a borrowing so it's intriguing how it was used that far back in time. Of course the poet may have the Persian sense in mind, but that's hard to tell from the evidence.


----------



## PersoLatin

CyrusSH said:


> I think it relates to شلاق (whip, lash): شلاق - Wiktionary


Isn't شلاق Arabic?


----------



## CyrusSH

I think about a Persian origin for _shilang_, in this thread about dirang, I talked about the Persian suffix _-ang_:



> The Persian suffix "-ang" is similar to English suffix "-ing" (-ing - definition of -ing in English | Oxford Dictionaries having the quality of: farthing, riding), in Persian instead of the suffix of "-ang" you can use "دارای حالت", so instead of "dirang" we can say "دارای حالت دیر یا تاخیر", or "zirang" (دارای حالت زیر یا زیرک), "tofang" (دارای حالت تف کننده), "feshang" (دارای حالت فشفشه), ... more here: Please Wait



So _shilang_ can mean "دارای حالت شیل", and about شیل: معنی شیل | فرهنگ فارسی معین

(اِ.) سدی که در عرض رودخانه برای صید ماهی با چوب سازند؛ ج . (به عربی ) شیلات .


----------



## Treaty

Bidel's poems weren't fully collected and published until 1962 by Khalili whose oldest sources were from late 1800s. While an Iranica article considered the poems "accurately preserved" in that version, I haven't seen any evidence (in the book's preface) that Khalili had focused on the authenticity of the poems. His main concern seemed to be to gather as many poems as he could. It's worth noting that there are many poems like this that are not found in every or most of the 1800s sources. I won't rush to call the poem 350 years old, before knowing more about this word and the poem itself.


----------



## PersoLatin

I ran a search in Ganjur, there are 12 references to *شلنگ* (no شیلنگ), of those, 8 are by Bidel. In 11 instances of those, *شلنگ* is used in its Persian sense, as you'd expect, the only one which is doubtful is in the one in OP & having re-read it several times, I believe even in this که چون فواره هر چند آب‌گردی در *شلنگ *آیی, the intended meaning of شلنگ is the same as the others.


----------



## Treaty

By the way, does anyone know what the first verse means:
حیا سامانی این قدر رسوایی نمی خواهد
What is حیا سامانی? Maybe it helps to understand the second verse.


----------



## PersoLatin

Speaking for myself, I have difficulty with the meter and stresses of the whole piece, understanding is a bigger problem, this may be unkind but this is Persian but not as I know it.


----------



## CyrusSH

Treaty said:


> By the way, does anyone know what the first verse means:
> حیا سامانی این قدر رسوایی نمی خواهد
> What is حیا سامانی? Maybe it helps to understand the second verse.



I think there should be a comma between حیا and سامانی. In fact it says حیا doesn't need سامانی این قدر رسوایی. But I don't know حیا means "modesty" or "shame" here.


----------



## aisha93

CyrusSH said:


> A modern loanword from Russian in a 350 years old poem?!!


This is a bit shocking to me because the word شلنگ sounds very Persian


----------



## PersoLatin

aisha93 said:


> This is a bit shocking to me because the word شلنگ sounds very Persian


There's a Persian شلنگ with an entirely different meaning to the borrowed one which means hosepipe. Pls see post #6.


----------



## aisha93

I understand now


----------

